# Cemetery lighting courtesy of Spirit!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm loving the led spots they sold this year. Here are three of them lighting my graveyard. The effect is very nice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is beautiful! I may actually have to change my "shopping list" for the day after sales.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the blue lighting on those stones.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That's a lot of light from just three spots. It gives your cemetery an eerie feeling.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Now THATS what I'm talkin' about!

I couldn't find any of the blue ones this year, but I did get the green spots. Those things are incredibly bright. Can't wait to see what the graveyard will look like this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That is beautiful! I may actually have to change my "shopping list" for the day after sales.





RoxyBlue said:


> I love the blue lighting on those stones.





scareme said:


> Wow! That's a lot of light from just three spots. It gives your cemetery an eerie feeling.





Otaku said:


> Now THATS what I'm talkin' about!
> 
> I couldn't find any of the blue ones this year, but I did get the green spots. Those things are incredibly bright. Can't wait to see what the graveyard will look like this year.


I picked up 4 of the blue ones, two green and one red. I was wishing they would have made one in amber but maybe next year. I know the blue sold out very quickly. The pic actually looks brighter than the actual scene. These throw a lot of really nice light and are a great bang for the buck. We'll have a young lady dressed in a white gown walking through the graveyard staring at the visitors. Should be fun!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The blue looks amazing! Very eerie!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks great. Gives a very creepy feel to the cemetery. I think I might give that look a try this year.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Home Depot also has some LED spotlights in their Christmas lighting. I bought a green one like this: http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/1000/bb/bb2060c5-8408-4cc2-9d9e-674015758084_1000.jpg.


----------



## trspook (Oct 21, 2013)

These are exactly what I need


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MildAvaholic said:


> Home Depot also has some LED spotlights in their Christmas lighting. I bought a green one like this: http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/1000/bb/bb2060c5-8408-4cc2-9d9e-674015758084_1000.jpg.


Looks to be the same light. Nice to see these becoming available at affordable prices.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I just picked up 3 blue lights at the Spirit 50% off sale. I think I may need a 4th light so I found the blue ones that MildAvaholic suggested from Home Depot and they are cheaper than reg Spirit prices, they're $15. Here's a link
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-3-54-in-Light-Blue-LED-Outdoor-Spotlight-Stake-89250/204070178/


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

These are GREAT lights. I got a couple from Home Depot too in the Christmas section. They didn't offer them for Halloween. I also picked up the Spirit ones at 50% off. But I somehow got the manager to collect all the ones that they used for their displays and sold them to me buy-1-get-1-free. And at 50% off. I walked out of there with like 40 LED light for $40.00! Score!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I picked up blues and greens at HD last week. These lights are amazing and at $15 a pop, the price is right. I'll be looking into hacking them so they can dimmed for close-up lighting.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Home Depot also had some clear LED spots for about $6.50. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ndoor-Spot-Light-62741/204070162#.UnQpdiXnYdU
Worked great and was able to put a jell over the lens to change the color.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Went home and looked at the clear ones. They are actually called an LED spike light and had probably 8-10 LED's in them. I'll have to double check the number later. But I found them next to the colored LED's. They had a single light and a 3 light set. The price on the single was closer to $8. But it is a VERY bright light
!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great JD!


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh man that's cool. Do the sell them online?


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

JD, the blue gives your graveyard a full moonlit night look. Extra creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HalloweeNut said:


> Oh man that's cool. Do the sell them online?


Just checked Spirit's web site and it's showing all spotlights expect the white LED light as being out of stock at the moment.


----------

